# Baby Tarpon in the Mangroves - Video



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

I just got back home to NC from a week long vacation in the Florida Keys. While I was down there, I picked up my new East Cape Fury. I put the deposit down on this boat 6 months ago, so I didn't hesitate to get her out on the water as soon as I took delivery. I let the go pro camera roll and found a bunch of baby tarpon back in the mangroves. Here's a little bit of the fun. Thanks!

https://vimeo.com/99608360


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Now that's the way to break in a new skiff. Good times and good music. Thanks John. ;D


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome video. Congrats on the new ride!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Sweet video!! Thanks for sharing. 

Tidesright


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

great vid!

i am itching to take the plunge on either a fury or vantage, let us know how you like it! would love to hear some more first hand


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks guys,

incomingtide, I plan to post up a review of the boat once I've used her a bit. So far though, I'm super pleased!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Cool vid and fun times


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice vid….good angle, music, editing. Look forward to more.


----------



## 321bigrob (Jul 8, 2014)

nice vid


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Very cool, good job!


----------



## tkreitler (Oct 3, 2011)

Great video John and congratulations on the Fury! That's a nice upgrade from the SUV. I'm heading down there in a month so if you have any pointers on the baby tarpon, I'd be interested.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks, sent you a pm.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

VERY well done!! Liked everything about it!!


----------

